# As vs like



## F4sT

salve,
volevo qualche consiglio per usare al meglio as e like per dire "come.."
ho cercato anche su diversi dizionari.. e dicono per esempio che like e as vanno usati prima di un sostantivo o di un pronome.. tipo:
dolce come il miele
sweet *as* honey
è come un pesce fuori d'acqua
he's *like* a fish out of the water.
mi chiedevo se li avessi scambiato.. sarebbe un errore oppure suonerebbe solo male..
davanti ad un verbo- AS
fai come vuoi - do as you like
[...]
cosa faccio? li devo un po' imparare a memoria... oppure spesso uno vale l'altro?
grazie.


----------



## Potter John

Ciao F4sT
I am replying in English because my Italian is not good enough.

If 'come' follows an adjective it is best expressed in English as 'as' but it needs an 'as' before the adjective as well

dolce come il miele = as sweet as honey.

If 'come' follows a verb it is expressed as 'like' in English

è come un pesce fuori d'aqua = he is like a fish out of water.
nuota come un pesce = he swims like a fish


----------



## moodywop

Potter John said:
			
		

> If 'come' follows a verb it is expressed as 'like' in English
> è come un pesce fuori d'aqua = he is like a fish out of water.
> nuota come un pesce = he swims like a fish


 
Potter John

"Come" in Italian also means "in qualità di". In this case I think "as" should be used:

Lavora come interprete alle Nazioni Unite
He works as an interpreter at the U.N.

I don't know if the following examples sound strained but I think they convey the difference:

You speak just like my father

I'm not speaking as a father now...

F4ST

You are right. It should always be "as" when "come" is a conjunction:

As you know... As I told you many times... As I said...

But you will often hear incorrect forms such as "like I said...", "like I told you..." from native speakers. This usage is frowned upon by many people.

Carlo


----------



## Potter John

You are quite right of course Carlo.
I was only thinking of it being used as a comparative

John


----------



## moodywop

Hi Potter John

I went into all that detail because the as/like pair is quite difficult for us Italians. 

I've been to Birmingham a few times. I have friends in Yardley, Edgbaston, Moseley and Halesowen


----------



## F4sT

uhm.. non riesco ad essere sicuro quando va usato _as_ e quando invece va usato _like_  quando funge da paragone..
nuota come un pesce=> he swims* like* a _fish(nome)_
dolce come il miele    => sweet *as* _honey(nome)_
sebbene i due casi finiscano con un nome e entrambe fungono da paragone... in inglese è stato usato due termini diversi.. ( nel primo *like* e nel 2° *as*) non riesco a capire a cosa sia dovuto la scelta. Se qualcuno può spiegarmelo ne sarei grato. 
a presto


----------



## Silvia

Pensa a questo:
He swims like a fish
He's as good as a fish at swimming

La differenza è che as/as richiede un aggettivo. Non so se c'è una spiegazione migliore, ma quelle che ho letto sin qui sembravano buone.


----------



## F4sT

Grazie Silvia. 
quindi con gli aggettivi userò la forma as/as..

(una curiosità: quindi è sbagliato usare solo un as con gli agettivi? tipo 
_dolce come il miele=> sweet as honey_ ( va messo obbligatoriamente un as davanti a sweet? )


----------



## lsp

F4sT said:
			
		

> Grazie Silvia.
> quindi con gli aggettivi userò la forma as/as..
> 
> (una curiosità: quindi è sbagliato usare solo un as con gli agettivi? tipo
> _dolce come il miele=> sweet as honey_ ( va messo obbligatoriamente un as davanti a sweet? )


I'm having difficulty trying to formulate a rule, but "Sweet as honey" is correct.
Dead as a doornail
Busy as a bee
I slept like a log


----------



## moodywop

F4sT said:
			
		

> Grazie Silvia.
> quindi con gli aggettivi userò la forma as/as..
> 
> (una curiosità: quindi è sbagliato usare solo un as con gli agettivi? tipo
> _dolce come il miele=> sweet as honey_ ( va messo obbligatoriamente un as davanti a sweet? )


 
Si *può* togliere(specie in AE, ma non è obbligatorio) il primo "as" solo quando sono espressioni idiomatiche(come "testardo come un mulo", "cieco come una talpa" ecc in italiano):

_blind as a bat_
_pissed as a newt _
_hard as nails_

Invece se è un normale comparativo di uguaglianza i due "as" sono obbligatori:

_I'm not as stupid as you think_

Carlo


----------



## F4sT

Grazie Moodywop. 
ora ci vedo un po' più chiaro


----------



## Marco da Roma

Can somebody help me with the difference among: as, like, as well as.

thank you


----------



## la reine victoria

Can you please give us some context Marco?  There are many ways in which your words can be used.  Thank you.


----------



## Marco da Roma

in italian i translate this words in the same way. I use "come".

But in english you say "like a Virgin" and not "as a virgin" (Madonna).
or "you look like a..." and not "you look as a..."

is there a difference in the meaning of this words?


----------



## la reine victoria

Marco da Roma said:
			
		

> in italian i translate this words in the same way. I use "come".
> 
> But in english you say "like a Virgin" and not "as a virgin" (Madonna).
> or "you look like a..." and not "you look as a..."
> 
> is there a difference in the meaning of this words?


 
We could also say, 'As a virgin she was slightly nervous on her wedding night.'

1. You look like a happy child - or -

2. You look as happy as a child.

So, when making a simple statement, use 'like a'
When making a comparison, which qualifies your statement, use 'look as'

I'm sure others will be able to explain this more clearly.


----------



## thrice

That's a tough one  . I'm not a grammar expert, and "like" is a very odd word, especially in spoken English. I think what you're missing is that "like" can also mean "similar to".  so "you look like a" is like (similar to) "you look similar to". I'm not sure how to explain "like a virgin" to you. that song doesn't make much sense to me anyways =)  my best guess is that "like" can also mean "In the typical manner of". so, "like a virgin" means "In the typical manner of a virgin"


----------



## You little ripper!

You might find this helpful.
http://knowgramming.com/metaphors/metaphor_and_simile_difference.htm - 45k


----------



## moodywop

Marco da Roma said:
			
		

> Can somebody help me with the difference among: as, like, as well as.
> 
> thank you


 
_As well as _può significare _(tanto) bene quanto:_

_He plays the piano as well as you do = suona il piano bene quanto/come te_

oppure _come anche.., ed anche.._

_I'd like to visit New York as well as the West Coast_

Il nostro _come _corrisponde ad _as _quando vuol dire "in qualità di", "nella funzione di":

_I work as an interpreter_

_The student protests acted as a catalyst for change_

Invece quando _come _vuol dire _a somiglianza di, allo stesso modo di_ corrisponde a _like:_

_He's just like his father_

_He works like a slave_

_He's like a father to me_

Forse questo esempio può chiarire meglio: se uno dei nostri madrelingua dice _As a native speaker I can tell you that..._vuol dire _in qualità di madrelingua, in quanto madrelingua. _Se invece uno straniero parla l'inglese benissimo un americano potrebbe dirgli _you sound like a native speaker._


----------



## F4sT

anche io avevo la stessa curiosità..
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=49947


----------



## italian blue eyes

Hello everybody!
Sometimes I'm not sure which one between As and Like to use;

for example: _perfect as gift_ or _perfect like gift? _
_(__perfetto come regalo)_

I believe that _Perfect as gift_ is more correct, but i'm not sure about it!

I know the general rule that as is followed by subject and verb, while like is followed by noun, but I'm not sure what I have to use in this case, because if i follow the rule, it should be _Perfect like gift_, but it doens't sound good to me!


----------



## Pirlo

Ciao signora,
Non capisco il contesto della frase. Forse, si può fornire un contesto? 

Grazie,
Pirlo


----------



## italian blue eyes

this book is perfect as a gift;

this is what i want to say, but i'm not sure if i have to use as or like.

thanks!


----------



## Pirlo

italian blue eyes said:


> this book is perfect as a gift;
> 
> this is what i want to say, but i'm not sure if i have to use as or like.
> 
> thanks!



_"This book is perfect as a gift" 
.._è perfetto in questo contesto! 

Prego,
Pirlo


----------



## Einstein

Like suggests a comparison:
He speaks *like* the president (he's not the president)
As means in the role of:
I work *as* a teacher (I really am a teacher)

By the way, BlueEyes, "I'm not sure if I *should* use..."


----------



## italian blue eyes

Thank you very much for the explanations!
I understood it perfectly!


----------



## TrentinaNE

italian blue eyes said:


> This book is perfect as a gift;
> 
> this is what i want to say, but I'm not sure if I have to use as or like.
> 
> Thanks!


Buongiorno, blue eyes.  Non dimenticare l'uso adatto delle lettere maiuscole in conformità con la Regola No. 22 di WRF.  

Elisabetta


----------



## bisy_busy

hi, I would like to know the correct use of "as" and "like", because all the teachers say something, but then, in the daily life, you can hear everything else.
Thanks...


----------



## giovannino

There are a few previous threads on this topic: here  , here and here and you'll find even more in the English Only forum


----------



## Mauro86

Ragazzi, secondo voi queste frasi sono giuste?

_"...just in order to remove him by a possible future *AS* a criminal."_

_"...it also thinks over about other more serious aspects *LIKE* the racial discrimination."_


----------



## Leo57

Mauro86 said:


> Ragazzi, secondo voi queste frasi sono giuste?
> 
> _"...just in order to remove him by a possible future *AS* a criminal."_
> 
> _"...it also thinks over about other more serious aspects *LIKE* the racial discrimination."_
> ....it also _considers_ other more serious aspects _such as_ racial discrimination. (you _could_ use "like" here but I prefer not to.)



Hi there
Unfortunately, they don't sound right.  (Where did they come from?)  I can't really guess the first one, but I have had a try with the second.

Ciao
Leo


----------



## stella_maris_74

Mauro, prova a scrivere cosa vorresti dire in italiano, così i nostri amici anglofoni potranno capire meglio e aiutarti a tradurre


----------



## Uncle Romania

eg "As your brother, i would like to see you try harder" compared with
     "Like your brother, i would like to see you try harder"

My attempt: 
     "Da tuo fratello, vorrei che ti sforzi di più" 
     (voglio esprimere il senso "in qualità di") invece di

    "Come tuo fratello, vorrei che ecc"  

Lo si rende bene così o non? 

Grazie assai
Rob


----------



## federicoft

Hi Rob,
I'd say "come tuo fratello, vorrei che ti sforzassi di più" in both cases. The context will resolve the ambiguity.


----------



## Mohole

Uncle Romania said:


> eg "As your brother, i would like to see you try harder" compared with
> "Like your brother, i would like to see you try harder"
> 
> My attempt:
> "Da Come tuo fratello, vorrei che ti sforzi sforzassi di più"
> (voglio esprimere il senso "in qualità di") invece di
> 
> "Come tuo fratello, vorrei che ecc"
> 
> Lo si rende bene così o non?
> 
> Grazie assai
> Rob


 
Ciao Rob,
Normalmente sia _as _(con valore modale), sia _like_ (nel senso di somiglianza) sono resi in italiano con _come_. 
Se vuoi sottolineare "in qualità di", allora sarebbe meglio usare una perifrasi, tipo: "vorrei che ti sforzassi di più, prendendo esempio da tuo fratello"...

Ciao


----------



## yanein

D'accordo con Federicoft. In alternativa, "vorrei, da fratello, che ti sforzassi di più"


----------



## Salbina

"Vorrei che ti sforzassi di più, come (fa) tuo fratello", nel senso di like.

"Come fratello, vorrei che ti sforzassi di più" nel senso di as.

Secondo me se in questa seconda frase si lascia l'aggettivo possessivo "Come tuo fratello, vorreti che ti sforzassi di più" si crea ambiguità (e inoltre a me non suona benissimo, ma forse è solo una questione di gusto personale)


Ciao, Salbina


----------



## effeundici

Salbina said:


> "Vorrei che ti sforzassi di più, come (fa) tuo fratello", nel senso di like.
> 
> "Come fratello, vorrei che ti sforzassi di più" nel senso di as.
> 
> Secondo me se in questa seconda frase si lascia l'aggettivo possessivo "Come tuo fratello, vorreti che ti sforzassi di più" si crea ambiguità (e inoltre a me non suona benissimo, ma forse è solo una questione di gusto personale)
> 
> 
> Ciao, Salbina


 
Concordo

la presenza o l'assenza di _tuo_ fa la differenza


----------



## Einstein

Mohole said:


> "vorrei che ti sforzassi di più, prendendo esempio da tuo fratello"
> Ciao


Però questo non traduce né
1) "As your brother, I would like to see you try harder" (sono tuo fratello e vorrei che ti sforzassi di più)
né
2) "Like your brother, I would like to see you try harder" (sono d'accordo con tuo fratello che ti dovresti sforzare di più).

Traduce invece
"I would like to see you try harder, like your brother". Però anche questo è ambiguo ed è interpretabile con il significato 2).


----------



## Uncle Romania

Grazie tutti, ormai ho capito 

Rob


----------



## Odysseus54

effeundici said:


> Concordo
> 
> la presenza o l'assenza di _tuo_ fa la differenza




E, senza il possessivo, anche il "da" funziona, non credi ?

" Come fratello, vorrei che non uscissi con quel cretino "

" Da fratello, vorrei che non uscissi con quel cretino "


"Come tuo fratello" invece, non mi suona per nulla bene.  Il problema e' il possessivo, ma non riesco a capire perche'.  Deve essere la posizione.

" Quello che fa la Cicci non mi interessa - pero', da fratello tuo ( 'come fratello tuo' ) , vorrei che non stessi fuori la notte "


----------

